# Necron Overlord with link to painting tutorial



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Work on my Necron army is progressing nicely. I really enjoyed painting this Necron Lord and practicing some more advanced techniques. I documented a comprehensive painting guide to go with it over on tale of painters. Check it out if you're interested. 

http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/tutorial-how-to-paint-necrons-garfy-way.html


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Top notch as always Gareth. Really diggin the galaxy on the orb in particular.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice work, that globe is very funky.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

beautiful! amazing work


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work.

However, the hard highlights on the red look out of place compared to the more realistic metal.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> However, the hard highlights on the red look out of place compared to the more realistic metal.


I disagree. I think the colour helps break up the metallic areas and shows a uniformity between units. 

Your criticism could be constructive if you offered an alternative solution for me to consider. As it stands what you've said isn't very useful to me. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts, if you have any.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Gareth said:


> Your criticism could be constructive if you offered an alternative solution for me to consider. As it stands what you've said isn't very useful to me. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts, if you have any.


My apologies; I expressed my opinion without adding suggestions.

The concept of a single colour to unify the army and stop it being soley metallic is good; it is only the hard highlight I find off.

I suggest either replacing the final highlight with one closer to the base red or glazing the area to draw the extremes together.


----------

